# Too much clarifier



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

I think i put a bit much of Tetra Aqua safe in my tank, would that be harmful?


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd do a 20% water change just to be safe generally speaking i stay away from chemical unless they're absolutely nessissary activated carbon would prob take it out too


----------



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

1 'st off need to find out if your tank is cycled, please state if it is cyceld, if so what size and do you fish in it, these people on here can tell you what u need to do...............and, i'm from the Atl also.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Dechlorinators don't harm anything even when overdosed but overdosing is pointless and a waste of money. You'll expect some white strings/threads though that may attach around the tank. It tends to happen when you overdose with dechlorinators.


----------



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a brand new 36 gallon tank, no fish yet, its only been running a week, and i plan on cycling with some fish.
Thanks for the info!


----------

